# Random freezes and extremely slow copy-paste speeds Windows 7



## gunner09 (Jun 12, 2018)

Copy-paste speeds below 1MBps. It was only malfunctioning with speed with Adata hdd before now its with the WD one too. The computer just freezes while copy-pasting and many times while playing videos or randomly too. However, the copy-paste when I connect my phone is as good as before. I know its an old system but please someone help me! I have already tried an alternate copy-paste software called teracopy. Didn't make any difference! The Belarc test results are as below.

                                                                                                                                           Operating System                                                Windows 7 Ultimate Service Pack 1 (build 7601)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: English (United States)
Installed: 26-Apr-15 10:04:02 PM
Boot Mode: BIOS (Secure Boot not supported)                                      

                                                                                                                                           System Model                                                MAXTONE 945GC(HIS) 3.0
System Serial Number: 1131
Enclosure Type: Desktop                                      

                                                                                                                                           Processor a                                                2.20 gigahertz Intel Pentium Dual E2200
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
1024 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded                                      

                                                                                                                                           Main Circuit Board b                                                Board: MAXTONE 945GC(HIS) 3.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. 080012  05/05/2008                                      

                                                                                                                                           Drives                                                2000.40 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
34.45 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

ELBY CLONEDRIVE SCSI CdRom Device [Optical drive]

WDC WD20EARX-008FB0 [Hard drive] (2000.40 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAZAH124779, rev 51.0AB51, SMART Status: Healthy                                      

                                                                                                                                           Memory Modules c,d                                                2048 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM0' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM1' is Empty
Slot 'DIMM2' is Empty
Slot 'DIMM3' is Empty                                                                                                                                                                      Local Drive Volumes                                                                                                                                                                                                





c: (NTFS on drive 0) *113.25 GB14.18 GB free​
d: (NTFS on drive 0)1887.15 GB20.27 GB free​

       * Operating System is installed on c:

                                                                                                                                                                     Network Drives                                                _None detected_ 

                                                                                                                                           Users                         (mouse over user name for details)                                                                            *local user accountslast logonlocal system accounts* 
 Admin 12-Jun-18 8:01:26 PM(admin)
 Home 25-Apr-18 3:20:34 PM
 Administrator 14-Jul-09 10:23:58 AM(admin)
 Guest 23-Nov-17 2:42:24 AM
 HomeGroupUser$never
    Marks a disabled account;     Marks a locked account


                                                                                                                                           Printers                                                 _None detected_ 

                                                                                                                                           Controllers                                                ATA Channel 0 [Controller] (2x)
ATA Channel 1 [Controller]
Intel(R) ICH7 Family Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0                                      

                                                                                                                                           Display                                                NVIDIA GeForce GTS 450 [Display adapter]
Samsung S22B300 [Monitor] (19.9"vis, s/n ZUMWHMBC902565, September 2012)                                      

                                                                                                                                           Bus Adapters                                                Virtual CloneDrive
Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Intel(R) N10/ICH7 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC                                      

                                                                                                                                           Multimedia                                                High Definition Audio Device
NVIDIA High Definition Audio (4x)                                      

                                                                                                                                           Virus Protection                         [Back to Top]                                                                        
*Microsoft Security Essentials*
    Virus Definitions Version Up To Date
    Realtime File Scanning On
*Malwarebytes Anti-Malware* Version 3.3.1.2183
    Last Disk Scan on Friday, 18 May, 2018 4:09:04 PM
    Realtime File Scanning Off
*AVG Antivirus*
    Virus Definitions Version Up To Date
    Realtime File Scanning On


                                                                                                                                           Group Policies                                                _None detected_ 

                                                                                                                                           Communications                                                                                            



Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
↑ Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
primaryAuto IP Address:192.168.1.100 / 24

Gateway:192.168.1.1

Dhcp Server:192.168.1.1

Physical Address:00:21:97:13:0E:22

Connection Speed:100 Mbps
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Networking Dns Servers:199.85.126.10
199.85.127.10


                                                                                                                                           Other Devices                                                HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device
USB Input Device (3x)
HID Keyboard Device
HID-compliant mouse
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub (5x)
Generic volume shadow copy                                      

                                                                                                                                           USB Storage Use in past 30 Days                         (mouse over last used for details)                        [Back to Top]                                                                                                                                                                                                * Last Used* 
WD My Passport 0748, s/n WX91E13CNT69, rev 102212-Jun-18 11:07:45 AM*
JetFlash Transcend 32GB, s/n 836031222, rev 1.0007-Jun-18 5:29:35 PM*
ADATA HV620, s/n 4431366C3002, rev 543805-Jun-18 2:47:30 PM*
WD My Passport 0820, s/n WXU1EB3WLCW9, rev 100703-Jun-18 11:16:02 AM*
Seagate FA GoFlex Desk, s/n NA0JPTQT, rev 015524-May-18 9:23:31 PM*
* Possibly used again before the reboot following this time.


                                                                                                                                           Hosted Virtual Machines                         (mouse over name for details)                        [Back to Top]                                                _None detected_


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 12, 2018)

lets see for starters you only have 2GB of ram the min you really need is 4GB for win7 Ultimate when windows copies stuff it uses ram to cache the read data before writing it to it's destination say file from folder x on C drive to folder Y on D drive not enough ram leads to the copy function stalling all the time because the cache keeps getting filled to quickly and can't be written to the HDD fast enough so it has to wait 

Also having not enough RAM will lead to all the other symptoms your describing aswell


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 12, 2018)

Okay but it use to work perfectly before so why only now has this problem surfaced? I have two ram sticks just laying around useless because the other ram slot on the motherboard is not working so I have no option to increase it. I started using the windows basic theme since a few days and it has probably reduced the time it took to recover every time it freezed. Will formatting it with something like Win 7 Home Premium make it go away?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

Other crap on the rig, are you on hdd or ssd?


----------



## flmatter (Jun 12, 2018)

have you run a disk clean up yet?  back up everything important to an external hard drive and delete what you do not need from both drives, ie photo's, documents etc....  Just leave on your system what you need and use everyday. Looks like your hard drives are full or with in 10% of being maxed.  Or like @eidairaman1 said you may have other stuff running.  One of our more experienced people maybe able to confirm, but looks like OP is close to maxing out space on hdd. Could page file/virtual memory coupled with not enough ram and hdd space slow it down too?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 12, 2018)

flmatter said:


> have you run a disk clean up yet?  back up everything important to an external hard drive and delete what you do not need from both drives, ie photo's, documents etc....  Just leave on your system what you need and use everyday. Looks like your hard drives are full or with in 10% of being maxed.  Or like @eidairaman1 said you may have other stuff running.  One of our more experienced people maybe able to confirm, but looks like OP is close to maxing out space on hdd. Could page file/virtual memory coupled with not enough ram and hdd space slow it down too?



Yes it can, when ram runs out it refers to paging.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 12, 2018)

Paging has been saving me ig. It has been set to automatic. Earlier it was set to max but since the freezes began, I set it to auto (don't know if it helped or not). As far as I can tell, there is no other stuff running in the background. I uninstalled many softwares that I didn't need. Now it is just the bare minimum. I even changed the av and it helped to speed up the system a little.

*@eidairaman1 You will have to go a little slower with the bios etc. I have never done that before. I would just install a free driver updating software if I thought it has been long. That's all I know about what I don't see if that makes any sense.*

*@flmatter If by disk clean you mean disk cleanup, then yes there's nothing useless on the drive. Even when there were 100s of GBs free on the drive, it still was acting the same.*

*@Athlonite After you mentioned the RAM, Readyboost came to my mind so I attached a 32gb pendrive to the back, formatted it to exFAT 2048bytes as was suggested on a page I searched 
and tried copying on the portable WD drive. It had slowed down to less than 1MBps just a few hours ago but it worked like before now and probably even faster. But when I checked on the Adata hdd, it was still the same. The Adata hdd works at good speeds like it should when I connect it to my phone so its probably not that hdd. The computer is still freezing but the copy-paste to one of the drives is fixed maybe
*

*@eidairaman1 It is a regular HDD not SSD*

Did a full deep scan with avg. It didn't find anything.

The GPU is Galaxy GTS 450

Played an hour long video. It didn't freeze even once. Usually it freezes at least 4-5 times


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Being a HDD, you need to do a disk defragmentation, by the way the hdd head has to move to the paging area of the platter, hence the sluggishness with larger files.


gunner09 said:


> Paging has been saving me ig. It has been set to automatic. Earlier it was set to max but since the freezes began, I set it to auto (don't know if it helped or not). As far as I can tell, there is no other stuff running in the background. I uninstalled many softwares that I didn't need. Now it is just the bare minimum. I even changed the av and it helped to speed up the system a little.
> 
> *@eidairaman1 You will have to go a little slower with the bios etc. I have never done that before. I would just install a free driver updating software if I thought it has been long. That's all I know about what I don't see if that makes any sense.*
> 
> ...



By the way the bios thing does not apply to you, it's in my signature for idiots who brick their cards.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 13, 2018)

*@eidairaman1 Oh man! Thanks for replying! I thought I was just abandoned by all the experts on the forum. I tried to defragment like you said but it showed that the drive was 0% fragmented since it was set to automatically run every wednesday 1am but I still analyzed and it still showed 0% fragmentation. One thing I would like to mention is that whenever I opened task manager and it froze, the cpu was fluctuating and functioning but the RAM seemed to get stuck at somewhere around 80%. I had conducted the built in memory test a few days ago but it showed no faults in it. Are there any kind of other free tests I can run that can determine what the problem is or is it just all about having a terribly low amount of ram? Will switching to another AV again help? If yes, what would you suggest in the scenario?*


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 13, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> *@eidairaman1 Oh man! Thanks for replying! I thought I was just abandoned by all the experts on the forum. I tried to defragment like you said but it showed that the drive was 0% fragmented since it was set to automatically run every wednesday 1am but I still analyzed and it still showed 0% fragmentation. One thing I would like to mention is that whenever I opened task manager and it froze, the cpu was fluctuating and functioning but the RAM seemed to get stuck at somewhere around 80%. I had conducted the built in memory test a few days ago but it showed no faults in it. Are there any kind of other free tests I can run that can determine what the problem is or is it just all about having a terribly low amount of ram? Will switching to another AV again help? If yes, what would you suggest in the scenario?*



Ok open a cmd prompt, Run Defrag (Drive which is typically C

Enter this at the Prompt

Defrag C: /H /X /U /V

Let it run, you may want to turn off your AV while this goes on and any running tasks such as webbrowsers.

Switching AVs wont help as most require 4GB of ram minimum now, Windows 64bit requires 4GB just to run smoothly. Less than 4GB=32Bit Windows.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jun 13, 2018)

wondering about running Hard Disk Sentinel on it. I don't see any message about checking the drives, wondering if he's got bad sectors....


----------



## chaosmassive (Jun 13, 2018)

smells like failing hard drive to me,
as @Ahhzz  said, try to run some harddisk diagnostic software like hd sentinel


----------



## looniam (Jun 13, 2018)

from some one who had an E2200 ten years ago when they were new:

no disrespect intended but that rig/chip is not only old but even when new was entry level. i had one for a little over a year and though a great improvement over the P3 system i had . . it was susceptible to slow downs and at times things would take 3x longer than before.

after pulling my hair trying to chase down the problem, i found reformatting and reinstalling W7 made everything new again. and then i would visit black viper to configure the services running to more my style - entry level system.

which leads me to suggesting you lay off installing third party software for driver stuff or anything else, which includes running THREE AV programs. only ONE good one, like malwarebyte and turn off that security junk that will bug you to run MS essentials. just be smart with clicking stuff -- no AV program is bullet proof enough to cover stupidity.

_so yeah, nuke and reinstall the OS and then streamline/tweak windows for your hardware. _srly, three years since the last? i'm sure there is a bunch of stuff getting clogged up by now no matter how much "maintenance"  (disk defrag, ect.) you've done.


----------



## xorbe (Jun 13, 2018)

chaosmassive said:


> smells like failing hard drive to me



This, this is what happened to my friend's laptop.  It just got more and more sluggish until bam, hard drive was totally dead.  The drive was not making any suspect clicking noises that I am familiar with.  A linear read of the drive with a speed report along the way should be a starting indicator.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2018)

Drives 2000.40 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
34.45 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space 

... drives full, free up some space and run a defrag.


----------



## John Naylor (Jun 14, 2018)

A 10 year old system ? .... in PC years that's 212,   Same HD ... Im surprised it's still running.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2018)

I had a very similar situation with my old Windows 7 PC. I'm confident it wasn't so much the operating system, as it was my old Sandy Bridge chipset, possibly in combination with windows 7, because when I switched to windows 10 pre-release ,the problem was alleviated for the most part. I used to get extremely slow transfer speeds, as well as total lock up if I hit the pause option on the file transfer window.  There were several other issues as well, extremely slow and intermittent freezing of the start menu, windows explorer in general was just awful. I don't know what the issue was but once I got away from windows 7, and that old chipset, I never experienced it again.

 If you feel like the issue is solely software-based ,you could try sfc/scannow  in an elevated command prompt


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 14, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> Copy-paste speeds below 1MBps.


Last time I saw that happen, it was with a bad SATA cable.  SATA has it's own error-correction so when there's a lot of errors in the cable, the symptom is really poor performance because all of the bad packets get dropped and re-requested.

Assuming you're using the same SATA cable for both drives explains why changing the drive fixed nothing.


----------



## looniam (Jun 14, 2018)

John Naylor said:


> A 10 year old system ? .... in PC years that's 212,   Same HD ... Im surprised it's still running.


then i think you would be surprise how many core duo rigs (w/gtx650 at best)) are selling on the local craig's list in NW ohio, usa for $175-$225. when a friend asks about one - i tell them their smartphone is better, just alot less storage.
(no offense OP - we all have to work w/what we have and i've been "there")
it was awhile before i got off PATA drives. boy what fun connecting two of those on an IDE cable and then play jumper roulette between CS,M, S and which drive on which connector.

good time now but not then . . oops i'm rambling . .


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 14, 2018)

@*eidairaman1 I did the defrag through the command prompt. I had stopped the av during the defrag and nothing else was running during. It took some time. Said there was 1% defragmentation and it did some 3 pass tests and finished with with some stats etc. I have done some searches on AV softwares and Panda seems to be the least resource hungry. So I'm thinking of installing that or bitdefender. Avg still seems a bit heavier on the system and I think other av could do a bit better. Hopefully it would stop the freezes.*

*@Ahhzz and @chaosmassive I installed the free HD Sentinel and ran the Short DST and Random seek test and both passed. I also have a software called SeaTools for Windows which also works with the installed wd drive. I had ran a SMART test and Short DST on it and it showed no errors. The drive is showing in excellent health in both HD Sentinel and SeaTools. In HD Sentinel the performance is at 92% health is at 98%.*

*@looniam Yes I am pretty smart with clicking stuff and the norton dns helps me too. It may seem that I have 3 installed but I don't. Malwarebytes is just installed for emergencies. Its a free version and real time protection is off so it doesn't work in the background. The other is comodo firewall which is crucial! And the main one I'm using is avg. Switched to it from avast and the difference was quite noticeable(especially because I didn't let it install any unnecessary modules I think). Am thinking of trying bitdefender or panda instead of it now. I don't think MS security essentials are running in the background. They are barred from starting up.*

*@xorbe No, I haven't been hearing any clicking noises yet. I have no idea how to do a linear read of the drive with a speed report. Please direct me to something if its important. The drive has already passed Short DST and Random seek test on HD Sentinel.*

*@John Naylor Had to change the PSU, added RAM, added a GPU and had it replaced; and it was all working well (uptil now)*

*@jboydgolfer Do you mean switching to something later than Windows 7 will make this problem go away? It is a slow system and it is already struggling with windows 7(ultimate). I don't know what an elevated command prompt is but I did sfc/scannow anyway and it said that "Windows resource protection found corrupt files and successfully repaired them" It needed to do a restart to do a complete fix. After the restart, I used the windows update and installed most of the updates. It has made the computer a little faster but the freezes haven't stopped.*

*@FordGT90Concept No, I am not using the same cable for any both the 2tb portables. I use the cables that came with each one. But I have pondered over it this way and found that none of the cables were faulty. When I connect the adata hdd to my phone with the cable it came with, it works perfectly unlike when it is connected to the computer while using its own cable Or WD cable. Also when I connect the WD hdd with the adata cable, it works perfectly. If you read my later comment, actually changing the drive did fix it somehow after I added a 32gb pen drive as ReadyBoost but it started malfunctioning somehow. In My Computer, it showed as just something attached to the pc but no info on free space etc. I tried to right click on it to stop ReadyBoost before removing it but the pc was just freezing again and again so I had to remove it directly from the back. Luckily when I re-attached it to the front, it was recognized and was taken for use as ReadyBoost again. Now at least I was able to stop it from being it used by ReadyBoost and formatted it to NTFS again before removing it.*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2018)

For me the issue got significantly better when I moved away from windows 7. I can't say that it will work for you due to the varying nature of PC builds, and the almost infinite possible causes to issues like this.  However I would bet a dollar that upgrading both your operating system, as well as your hardware would be a move in the proper direction. Elevated command prompt means running the CMD.exe as administrator.  I also believe third-party USB drivers were a culprit for my situation, they could be for you too.  Unfortunately no one can tell you exactly what's causing the problem, the only thing people can do is offer suggestions of what you could try hopefully one of them will alleviate the problem. Another thing you can try to stop USB problems, is to disable USB selective suspend, in power management


----------



## RCoon (Jun 14, 2018)

Can we please stop with the emboldening of everything please.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 14, 2018)

@jboydgolfer Turned off selective suspend. Don't know why it was on when everything else was set to max performance. I'm sure spending some on a new rig would be beneficial but I have been wanting to buy a laptop and completely get rid of this desktop in time. I know it may be old but it really does the job. Only recently have these problems surfaced and I would rather somehow try to fix them.

@RCoon I thought the forum was doing it since I was OP. I'm not doing it purposely though. Even if I turn off the "B", it keeps turning itself on sometimes. I have selected everything and turned off B before I post.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 14, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> keeps turning itself on sometimes. I have selected everything and turned off B before I post.



 You can try logging out of the website and then logging back in, or clearing cookies. For some reason on my iPhone it remembers whenever I enable bold, and it will turn itself back on , even in a different thread, even a day later.  

Hopefully you get the situation with the slow transfers resolved


----------



## Mussels (Jun 14, 2018)

the bolding could be related to copy paste, if you copy bolded text everything typed after it bolds, and you could also hit ctrl-b instead of ctrl-v to cause it

My guess is just a very full drive slowing down, but there have been many guesses here. Throwing a 60/120GB SSD in there with a fresh copy of windows 10 will make it feel like an all new system, but not everyone wants to throw money at older PC's to upgrade them.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2018)

I would add another 2GB  module of ram at this rate, there is only so much a person can do to optimize software. Hardware is key now.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 14, 2018)

@jboydgolfer @Mussels I was copying the usernames so it bolded everything else after it. Sorry, my bad.

@Mussels Adding a ssd is good advice. But I saw somewhere that I could get a similar motherboard to the current one and a cpu at the same price of the cheapest ssd available so idk what would be better. I also have a WD blue drive lying around but its much smaller in storage than the one I'm using right now. I didn't have much faith in WD green anyway. Probably the time has come to switch the drives once again. The WD green has been working for over 5 years (in minutes). I don't want to lose it by letting it die. And I can always access it by attaching it to my GoFlex drive's detachable bottom.

@eidairaman1 Mussels has suggested an ssd. What do you think about that?(If you don't mind answering it) The one installed currently is a 2tb wd green and I have a 250gb wd blue. Switching from green to blue would make much of a difference? Which windows OS would you suggest?

If I have to format the system, I don't care about anything else much. The windows features currently activated on my system are
Internet Explorer 11
Media Features
Microsoft .Net Framework (not inside items)
Remote Differential Compression
Windows Search
XPS Viewer
What I really need is to be able to use these -
(1) A software called ShareIt on the computer so I don't have to plug in the phone to the computer just to transfer some small files
(2) Be able to use another similar software called wifiaudio which allows streaming audio to your android over wifi
I don't know what I need for them to work OS wise. I am currently using windows ultimate with the basic theme owing to the low specs of my system so would formatting to Home Basic or Home Premium be enough for me to be able to use those wifi softwares? And would that really make a perceivable difference in the overall performance? I would prefer to be on Win 7 for now because its the least resource hungry I guess compared to the later versions and its still relevant.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 14, 2018)

Without reading the entire thread I would look at three things.

1. You really do need more RAM. 4 gigs minimum.
2. If you are still having the issue after upgrading the RAM then I would look at your HD. SSD or HDD. We can help you with that once you upgrade.
3. Do you have any Anti-Virus software? Some freezing and lag could very easily be due to malware OR Antivirus software. McAfee is notorious for it.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 14, 2018)

@TheMailMan78 Well, I wish I could have more RAM. But one of the slots is broken and I can't find a single stick of 4GB DDR2 anywhere! I know its probably all about the RAM but it all use to work perfectly and smoothly so Idk why I'm facing this problem now. Maybe its an undetected virus!


----------



## Hood (Jun 14, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> I wish I could have more RAM. But one of the slots is broken and I can't find a single stick of 4GB DDR2 anywhere!


Not hard to find -  -  https://www.ebay.com/itm/4GB-DDR2-8...985536?hash=item362e3d0780:g:ddYAAOSwcxVasKZR   And 120GB SSDs start at $30 these days


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 14, 2018)

But it says its for AMD system. Believe me I have tried a lot searching for 4GB DDR2 667Mhz RAM for desktop but they probably don't make them over 2GBs. I have a WD Blue. Much better than caviar green. I'm going to format after I'm done backing up. Will see what happens. Really need to know soon which OS to install though.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2018)

If a hdd is too full it will run sluggish. And you are on a 64-bit operating system with only 2 gigabytes of RAM minimum is 4 or 64 bit Windows.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 14, 2018)

@eidairaman1 Wdym? I am totally confused! Within a day, I am going to reinstall the OS. Do 64-bit systems require more RAM or not?? The softwares I am going to have to install after formatting are below. Would these do well in 64-bit or 32-bit? And with the general problem, which would be better? I am on 32-bit by the way.
adobe digital editions
adobe flash player 19 ActiveX
adobe flash player NPAPI
adobe flash player PPAPI
Agent Ransack
AVG
CCleaner
Comodo firewall
CopyFIlenames
DreamMail
ExtractNow
FileAssassin
Filehippo App Manager
Gom Player
Java
Libre office
Malwarebytes
Firefox
Nvidia graphics
PC Remote
PHiSearch
SizeExplorer
VirtualCloneDrive
VLC
WinRAR


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> @eidairaman1 Wdym? I am totally confused! Within a day, I am going to reinstall the OS. Do 64-bit systems require more RAM or not?? The softwares I am going to have to install after formatting are below. Would these do well in 64-bit or 32-bit? And with the general problem, which would be better? I am on 32-bit by the way.
> adobe digital editions
> adobe flash player 19 ActiveX
> adobe flash player NPAPI
> ...



Yes 64bit needs 4gb ram minimum


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 14, 2018)

Alright Win 7 Ultimate 32-bit it will be!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> Alright Win 7 Ultimate 32-bit it will be!



Even 32bit will do better with 3 to 4GB of ram. You need to reduce the resource use footprint.

Blackviper.com have ways to tweak the os, use a smaller footprint AV


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 14, 2018)

As others have said You need more Ram
If you go win 7 64 bit
Populate your vacant ram slots to a total of 8 gig ( DDR2 is dirt cheap S/H)
Look for the best spec 775 CPU your Motherboard will accept
Reduce the amount of Data on your Drive then Defrag / optimize


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 14, 2018)

@eidairaman1 Thanks! Great site. So much info there about everything to do with formatting all at one place. Will go through many pages of it after reinstalling.

Damn! So I searched in the motherboard manual to find out which kinds of ram it supports. And it says there 'The total memory capacity is 2gb.' So I did a search on what that really meant and found out that motherboards support RAMs as per the manufacturer’s specifications! So my motherboard will not support over 2gb. NOW, the REAL strange thing is that I use to have 4gigs of RAM on it and it all worked well for a long time then till one of the RAM slots somehow stopped working!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 14, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> @eidairaman1 Thanks! Great site. So much info there about everything to do with formatting all at one place. Will go through many pages of it after reinstalling.
> 
> Damn! So I searched in the motherboard manual to find out which kinds of ram it supports. And it says there 'The total memory capacity is 2gb.' So I did a search on what that really meant and found out that motherboards support RAMs as per the manufacturer’s specifications! So my motherboard will not support over 2gb. NOW, the REAL strange thing is that I use to have 4gigs of RAM on it and it all worked well for a long time then till one of the RAM slots somehow stopped working!



Ok it might mean max supported module per slot is 2GB. So you can probably run 4, 6 or 8GB


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Jun 14, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> @eidairaman1 Wdym? I am totally confused! Within a day, I am going to reinstall the OS. Do 64-bit systems require more RAM or not?? The softwares I am going to have to install after formatting are below. Would these do well in 64-bit or 32-bit? And with the general problem, which would be better? I am on 32-bit by the way.
> adobe digital editions
> adobe flash player 19 ActiveX
> adobe flash player NPAPI
> ...


Im going to tell you right now you have a lot of stuff installed that runs services you do not need. AVG is super heavy. Look at Bitdefender free. Second if you are running Malwarebytes make sure you have the realtime scanning off unless you have the full version. Then thats all you really need anyway. CCleaner is completely useless. Toss that. Comodo firewall is also not needed. Its not windows 95 anymore man. Windows 7 even though its dates is a pretty secure OS.

You need more RAM period. I see single sicks all over Ebay.


----------



## Hood (Jun 14, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> But it says its for AMD system. Believe me I have tried a lot searching for 4GB DDR2 667Mhz RAM for desktop but they probably don't make them over 2GBs. I have a WD Blue. Much better than caviar green. I'm going to format after I'm done backing up. Will see what happens. Really need to know soon which OS to install though.


For AMD system doesn't matter, that's just bus speed.  Heres how it works on these Intel 945 chipsets - 




So DDR2-6400 will work.  The question is, does your motherboard support 4GB per slot?  It should, but without a manual, it's hard to say for sure.  Maybe take a chance and spend the $20?  I have gotten all sorts of odd RAM sticks to work in old systems.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 17, 2018)

Couldn't install anything on wd blue not even xp. THE HARD DISK KEPT DISAPPEARING! So could this be a problem with the mobo or processor maybe? The mobo doesn't even support 3GB ram by the way. When I was installing 7 from boot, the background became completely distorted and it was very slow and stopped at expanding windows after a few minutes and said the source is not available or something like that and when I tried again, there was no hdd to select from. To overcome it, I switched usb slots, hdd power cables, SATA cables but it all failed!  I finally was able to reinstall windows on the same wd 2tb caviar green from the explorer itself! Anyway, at least got a new installation though it hasn't solved the problem. I am only going to install the purely minimum required softwares now. Tried installing bitdefender but it failed because I didn't want to uninstall comodo firewall. It has had compatibility issues with malwarebytes in the past too; maybe still does. Disappointed that it didn't install and so just went with trustworthy AVG again and skipped malwarebytes along with many other unnecessary softwares. I think I am going to stick to installing addons to firefox for whatever I need. I can kinda just remove firefox and delete everything in it instead of installing some software and having its residue somehow imprinted on the system even after removing it.


----------



## Hood (Jun 17, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> Couldn't install anything on wd blue not even xp. THE HARD DISK KEPT DISAPPEARING! So could this be a problem with the mobo or processor maybe? The mobo doesn't even support 3GB ram by the way. When I was installing 7 from boot, the background became completely distorted and it was very slow and stopped at expanding windows after a few minutes and said the source is not available or something like that and when I tried again, there was no hdd to select from. To overcome it, I switched usb slots, hdd power cables, SATA cables but it all failed!  I finally was able to reinstall windows on the same wd 2tb caviar green from the explorer itself! Anyway, at least got a new installation though it hasn't solved the problem. I am only going to install the purely minimum required softwares now. Tried installing bitdefender but it failed because I didn't want to uninstall comodo firewall. It has had compatibility issues with malwarebytes in the past too; maybe still does. Disappointed that it didn't install and so just went with trustworthy AVG again and skipped malwarebytes along with many other unnecessary softwares. I think I am going to stick to installing addons to firefox for whatever I need. I can kinda just remove firefox and delete everything in it instead of installing some software and having its residue somehow imprinted on the system even after removing it.


Time to retire that old hardware.  That board was made in 2006, it's been working hard for 12 years, which is a good long run for electronic components.  It also could be your power supply, or it could be a drive failing.  Or it could be the way you let so much dust build up, that system is filthy - no wonder your RAM slot doesn't work.  Try blowing that thing out every now and then.  I saw the photos you posted on this site in 2010, under the user name VIRUShooter, and I imagine it's much worse now.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 17, 2018)

OMG! You found the old A/c! I tried logging into it the last time I was here but it wasn't found and probably deleted due to inactivity but its still there apparently!

I don't think its the PSU though. I had it changed the second time maybe last year I think. It could be the dust. The freezing problem has been steadily increasing and there is a lot of dust coming in the house where I live. Didn't really know dust could do this. Is it permanent or can having someone come and clean it thoroughly fix the problem? It somehow wasn't as bad compared to that time though when I opened and cleaned it before creating this thread even though I cleaned it after over a year. Time to retire it seems legit and so I will. I have known it for a long time. But I can't find the right hardware at the right price as of yet. Can you direct me to any resources on how to go about cleaning the hardware properly in case I don't find anybody if I try to and have to get dirty myself.


----------



## Hood (Jun 17, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> OMG! You found the old A/c! I tried logging into it the last time I was here but it wasn't found and probably deleted due to inactivity but its still there apparently!
> 
> I don't think its the PSU though. I had it changed the second time maybe last year I think. It could be the dust. The freezing problem has been steadily increasing and there is a lot of dust coming in the house where I live. Didn't really know dust could do this. Is it permanent or can having someone come and clean it thoroughly fix the problem? It somehow wasn't as bad compared to that time though when I opened and cleaned it before creating this thread even though I cleaned it after over a year. Time to retire it seems legit and so I will. I have known it for a long time. But I can't find the right hardware at the right price as of yet. Can you direct me to any resources on how to go about cleaning the hardware properly in case I don't find anybody if I try to and have to get dirty myself.



First, blow it off with compressed air.  If you don't have a compressor, you can buy canned air for the purpose - 



To clean the slots, ports, and contacts, remove the component and use electronics cleaner, with extra attention to suspected problem areas (like that unresponsive DIMM slot).


It's worth a try, but like I said, the system is old, and possibly beyond help,  Here's the link to your 2010 post with the photos.  Note how bad the CPU cooler is clogged with dust in the first photo.  https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/will-my-motherboard-support-nvidia-geforce-gt-430.134318/   I found this by doing a Google search for "MAXTONE 945GC(HIS) 3.0".  Apparently  this board is not very common.


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 20, 2018)

Alright. Thanks for suggesting WD-40. Didn't even know something like that existed. I've been reading some blogs and watching some videos and I'm thinking about buying a blower too. That would do it because no matter how hard I tried with a cloth or q-tips, there was still going to be a lot of dust on all the important parts. Using WD-40 might solve this problem altogether. But honestly, I am scared of using either of them. Because the blowers are too strong and I fear something might break inside while gushing out all the dust. And WD-40, I don't know how to get rid of the liquid after spraying it. There's another strange thing I have noticed that sometimes when videos are playing in the browser, there are WAVES on the screen. It didn't happen before and it doesn't happen when I play videos on VLC. Also, the display driver crashed a couple of times while watching online videos. Seems like the PCIx16 slot also desperately needs to be sprayed clean with WD-40.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 20, 2018)

2x4GB DDR2 for Intel : LINK (FYI : Forget about cheap DDR2, 4GB Intel is REALLY expensive).
You probably won't find 4GB sticks in QVL for those old boards, because those sticks didn't existed yet (and manufacturer won't bother testing this kind of stuff on old boards - it may work, it might not, depends on BIOS).

Better put a Core 2 Duo/Quad in there (like 65nm Core 2 Duo E6700 or Q6600/Q6700), that E2200 is really slow.
I'm not convinced with 45nm support on this OEM board (1333MHz FSB support), and those 65nm CPUs are cheap.
If you have High profile Intel BOX cooler, you should be OK with 65nm Quad Core.

As for slow copy speed it's usually one of those :
1) Bad data cable
2) Bad drive (SMART check)
3) Windows doing A LOT of things in the background
Last one should be "fixed" by disabling Windows Update service and uninstalling unneeded software. Also, check task manager for process that take most of CPU/RAM/HDD resources.


----------



## dorsetknob (Jun 20, 2018)

Off topic but


gunner09 said:


> OMG! You found the old A/c! I tried logging into it the last time I was here but it wasn't found and probably deleted due to inactivity but its still there apparently!




A while ago (cannot remember when think it was about 3 years ago) TPU was Compromised/hacked and EVERYONE Had to Change their password for logon
PM w1zzard if you wish to reactivate your old account (and merge with current ).


----------



## Hood (Jun 20, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> Alright. Thanks for suggesting WD-40. Didn't even know something like that existed. I've been reading some blogs and watching some videos and I'm thinking about buying a blower too. That would do it because no matter how hard I tried with a cloth or q-tips, there was still going to be a lot of dust on all the important parts. Using WD-40 might solve this problem altogether. But honestly, I am scared of using either of them. Because the blowers are too strong and I fear something might break inside while gushing out all the dust. And WD-40, I don't know how to get rid of the liquid after spraying it. There's another strange thing I have noticed that sometimes when videos are playing in the browser, there are WAVES on the screen. It didn't happen before and it doesn't happen when I play videos on VLC. Also, the display driver crashed a couple of times while watching online videos. Seems like the PCIx16 slot also desperately needs to be sprayed clean with WD-40.


This spray evaporates instantly, leaves no residue, that's kind of the point.  Anything that old gets a thin layer of surface corrosion, not always obvious.  I recently fixed a 15-year-old oven with an electronic control box - the wire connector to the control pad had gotten dirty, was causing random errors that would wake me up at night with beeping, fixed it just by cleaning all connections, a 5 minute job.  This saved the landlady $700, the price of a new custom in-wall oven.
  A can of this is well worth the $10 investment, as it works on PCs, appliances, car electronics, etc. - anywhere a clean, reliable connection is needed.  No guarantee it will fix your specific problem, there are too many possible causes, but it's the cheapest possible remedy, and could save you much money.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 21, 2018)

just make sure you get the electrical cleaner WD40 and not one of the other types, its a brand with a few variants


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 21, 2018)

Mussels said:


> just make sure you get the electrical cleaner WD40 and not one of the other types, its a brand with a few variants


----------



## gunner09 (Jun 25, 2018)

@agent_x007 Thanks! That was some of the most useful advice given on this thread! I have thought about replacing the CPU. In the manual, it does't say that it supports quad core processors and I think it won't. I had done a search and found that not all the boards of this type support even all of the core 2 duo chipsets. I could get E8500, E8400 or E7500 for very cheap and I wouldn't mind trying out one of them; just hope it would work.
1) Checked with two other cables and different power connectors, not the problem.
2) Checked with multiple programs, nothing found.
3) Just did a reinstall - I don't know what you mean by 'disabling Windows Update service'. I updated all the items shown in windows update except windows malware removal tool and then disabled auto updates if that's what you meant.

@dorsetknob Thanks for the offer but I think I will stay with this one. Don't want to give anyone nightmares with those old pics. And besides, don't want to bother the main admin. He must be having enough to deal with already.

@Hood This is the way to go for me then, for now. Would it matter if I just removed the RAM and GPU and then sprayed it all over the mobo? I can spray it on the other side of the mobo too by opening the other side of the cabinet but would it still be as effective without removing anything else before spraying it? My worst fear is that I might try to do something like this I don't know and it all stops working altogether. I am thinking of just getting a WD-40 can and getting someone to just come and meticulously clean it after dismantling it and then reassembling it all again. I might even get the CPU replaced along with. What do you think?

@Mussels "brand with a few variants"? Thanks for letting me know that. I thought there was only this one. I think I might have to go to an actual store searching for it rather than just ordering it online. "electrical cleaner" I'll remember that.

@eidairaman1 Nice video. So the way he sprayed it, is that enough to get to all the contacts and 'dissolve the dust'?

Thanks a lot for all the replies guys. Really appreciate it!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 25, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> @agent_x007 Thanks! That was some of the most useful advice given on this thread! I have thought about replacing the CPU. In the manual, it does't say that it supports quad core processors and I think it won't. I had done a search and found that not all the boards of this type support even all of the core 2 duo chipsets. I could get E8500, E8400 or E7500 for very cheap and I wouldn't mind trying out one of them; just hope it would work.
> 1) Checked with two other cables and different power connectors, not the problem.
> 2) Checked with multiple programs, nothing found.
> 3) Just did a reinstall - I don't know what you mean by 'disabling Windows Update service'. I updated all the items shown in windows update except windows malware removal tool and then disabled auto updates if that's what you meant.
> ...




You can concentrate the spray to other areas, after cleaning a part I would give it a shake and then blast with air.


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 17, 2018)

Okay! So, where do I begin?? First of all, really really sorry for taking so long to post some update on this. But some other things have been keeping me occupied and then when I wanted to concentrate on this, I couldn't get anybody. They all wanted me to bring it to them. After contacting almost everyone in the vicinity, I finally found someone who agreed to come and take it with him. I mentioned to everyone I contacted that it needs to be cleaned with the WD-40 spray probably and some of them said that they have been doing this for a long time and it doesn't matter if you use that spray or not. Maybe the climatic conditions here don't make it worth using idk.

Anyway, so I told this guy who agreed to come and take it that there is this hang issue with it especially while copy-pasting. He examined it and said that the 'capacitors' were damaged. There were four that needed replacement. He removed them from an old mobo, checked some writing on them and then soldered them on this one. But it didn't work! The mobo was damaged in the process somehow and so he replaced my Maxtone 945gc HIS with an old Gigabyte 945GZM-S2. He said that it was better than the one I had. I had gone to his workshop that day and brought back my hdd and left everything else there. He checked everything with his own hdd and said that it was working. So I went with my hdd and checked the copy-pastes and video playback and it was all working well so I brought it back. The only issue I faced later was that there was one out of the two front usb working perfectly before he took it and now, somehow it does not support even a pen drive, a keyboard, or a mouse. BUT, when I connect an external hdd with dedicated power supply, it works flawlessly. I contacted him and also some others about this and asked them if the usb could be replaced and they all said that it can't be and I will have to replace the cabinet in order to be able to use the front usb as before. Anyway, so I checked with the two usb hubs I had to see what I could do. The one I had of transcend with a long wire could support the keyboard and mouse plus a 1tb portable hdd and not a 2tb portable even without anything else so I connected the keyboard and mouse to it and have kept it near the front usb to be able to use it quickly. The other amkette usb hub I had, supported 2tb hdd perfectly so I have kept it connected to the back where I can reach without moving the entire desk.

About RAM; at the workshop I took my other two ram sticks too and after checking, it was concluded that both of those ram sticks had failed and after blowing all the dust out probably, the second RAM slot was working too. He told me the same thing to add more RAM. I asked him if he had any and he said he only had new and quoted a high price for it. So I didn't get it from him and after bringing back the system home, I ordered a 2GB RAM stick and put it in. I ordered a new one from prime but still got a refurbished one. I called and told them about it and they were non-reluctant to get me a refund after a pickup which was scheduled. But, after searching for a brand new stick that would work in my system, I found from the comments and pictures that ALL of them were selling them as new but they were actually refurbished. The one which I received though was working and it was also one of the cheapest ones. I even did a sytem ram test and the results showed nothing wrong with it so I decided to keep it and canceled the return. The usable memory now is about 3.25GB. I did some searches and found that it is higher than what I should be getting so, that's that.

About formatting; I had wanted to start using the old 250gb wd blue drive again for a long time since I didn't want to lose the data on the 2tb wd green but the older system hadn't allowed me to do it by failing to install even windows xp. Previously, it showed distorted colors at the os installation screens and in safe mode too which it didn't now. So with this replaced motherboard and more ram, I tried again. My dvd drive has been broken for years so I had to do it by creating a bootable usb drive with the official windows tool. However, it didn't just get installed so easily. First, I had to connect the two internal drives then boot it up normally. Then when it booted up, it recognized it and stuff and asked me to do a restart. After the restart, I formatted it and created the desired partitions on wd blue. Then I inserted the bootable pen drive and began the windows reinstallation process from inside that pen drive. I selected the wd blue and did everything till there were two installed os showing. Then I removed the wd green and changed the first boot device from bios and then installed it on the wd blue after wiping it clean before installing. That's how I got a new spotless reinstall of windows without a using dvd drive. It would have been easier buying a used dvd drive just for this purpose. Anyway, so the win7 ultimate was reinstalled and I installed all the latest updates dating till 'yesterday'. They took LOTS of space though. It was only about 10-11GB without them but became nearly25GB after them. After that, I installed all the softwares I needed and its all working great!

Copy-paste speeds and overall performance are much better on wd blue than green I think. However, rarely now, sometimes the pc stops responding altogether and it doesn't come back so I have to press the restart button as the only option. Another issue I had that wasn't resolved after everything is of 'The display driver has stopped working and has recovered'. I am using nvidia gts450. I did a search about it and have added the TdrDelay setting in registry and did a restart soon afterwards. It hasn't happened ever since. Hopefully, the driver stopped responding and rare freezing are both solved by TdrDelay.

The computer has become much better and faster. I tried installing some android emulators but they require 'virtualization' to work well which my processor does not support. The refurbished E8500 being sold can do it I guess. Apart from that and the usb situation, it is all working nicely.


----------



## chaosmassive (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 17, 2018)

Sorry to say but for your situation, take it to the shop if trouble arises again.


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 18, 2018)

Yeah I will have to. Also, while searching for this and all, I found a really good and cheap processor called G4560. It plays 4k videos! Probably my next phone will have 4k video recording and so I will need a system capable of handling that too. I have started thinking about building a system around this processor. Hopefully, it won't become weaker with time and hopefully, I won't have to add a 4k supporting graphics card to it too soon.


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 20, 2018)

Its still broken ! The computer just randomly freezes. Mostly while I'm browsing but I have some tabs open always so idk. After freezing, it doesn't even reboot properly. It gets stuck on the motherboard screen when its loading RAM and sometimes after it has detected RAM, it gets stuck on loading IDE drives. Pressing the restart button does not help and I have to disconnect power completely and then switch it on again. Then it shows some Checksum error and loads defaults and I have to press F1 to continue. Also, the keyboard and mouse keep getting disabled and I have to keep turning them on again and again that is, if it lets me get there. Without enabling the keyboard, it goes to system repair automatically as its pre-selected and I cannot use the keyboard without enabling it first but it never loads that. After the microsoft loading screen, I am just stuck at a black screen and nothing happens. It is becoming really annoying. What seems to be the problem now?? Should I just buy a new motherboard or order a higher processor?

Okay so I have done some research about checksum error and found that its maybe about the battery on the mobo. So should I try replacing that? I found some "CR2032 3V Coin Cell Batteries" Will these work on this Gigabyte GA-945GZM-S2?


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 22, 2018)

Checksum errors are fixed! I luckily found a coin cell from a remote I didn't use and used it as replacement. So no more checksum errors! The bios settings remain saved even after I completely disconnect the power supply; time and date aren't forgotten and even startup has become faster. I also switched where the front usb was connected to the mobo and it magically started accepting 2tb portable hdds too. But, the adata hdd caused some problems unlike the wd passport. When I connected them both to the back, they both worked perfectly though. I was seriously thinking about buying another usb hub so I didn't have to stand up to connect them everytime but then I thought about just a usb extender because I generally connect just one at a time unless I am switching backups between drives and I won't connect two portables to one hub at a time anyway so just a usb extender made perfect sense and I searched for it and found it. Before that, I was looking at cabinets online and thinking which fan would fit where and how many came with the cabinet and how many I needed and what not. But now just this one cable would really save me all the unnecessary distress. However, about the hang issue there are still some problems. It could be that I was playing the video from the front usb or that the adata doesn't perform optimally when connected there or some graphics card issue probably. There was a small glitch in the audio when playing a video from the adata when connected to the front and then it all just hanged! The same video was causing the same kind of problem with wmp too but it played perfectly when copied to the internal hdd so idk. So I better not use the front usb to avoid any sort of data corruption I guess. It also hangs while browsing some video sites and now, it doesn't just reboot if I press the restart button but I have to actually remove the power connection from the back and switch it on to get it back working again. I have no idea what to do. Should I get a new cheap graphics card?
By the way, on this motherboard the audio volume is somewhat lower than my previous one. Although through microsoft updates, they did install some drivers I think but maybe not audio. There are jacks for 7.1 channel audio but I only use headphones most of the time and the sounds system also only has a 3.5mm connector only so I don't need them! Anyway, so I hadn't installed Nvidia audio drivers either when I installed it right after formatting but they probably wouldn't have done anything because they only come into play with hdmi I suppose. So, I looked up and installed Realtek audio drivers. It failed at first but after running it as administrator the second time, they got installed and after tweaking the settings a bit, I got decently loud enough sound through the old philips headphones. I had been wanting to buy better headphones for some time and now was the perfect time since the sound still wasn't loud and good enough so I searched for some headphones and found ones from Superlux that would give me good sound and don't cost more than my whole cpu either. So, I ordered them and they will be arriving tomorrow. Hopefully, the volume levels will be up to the expectations.


----------



## carex (Aug 22, 2018)

i havn't gone thru the whole thread but if copy paste speed is an issue it must be an HDD issue or very small files like many small torrent files u trying to copy from one disk to another
check HDD health in hdtune;p
i dont use antivirus so sorry....if u can flash new OS installation will be advisable
RAM cannot simply create any issue as i've personally used 1GB (still has) system as my downloading movie watching and light gaming machine. (E5200 coreduo )

EDIT- i always use windows 7 nothing else in case u wanna know


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 24, 2018)

Thanks for the reply! The copy paste issue is completely solved and it wasn't about small or big files. I had already checked the hdd with hdsentinel but I used your suggested software to check it again anyway and it didn't show any problems. Enough RAM at least seems to be in place. I have never switched to anything else after windows 7 too. Honestly, I hate that phone/tablet like windows 10 interface. I had even watched various introduction to windows 8/8.1/10 videos at different points of time and it never convinced me to get it. Also, I read and heard that they removed the good old start button and then brought it back but didn't bring back its proper functionality. Windows 10 right now looks like a mac; all in my face and I detest it! I still cannot even stop thinking about the 'change folder view' button that was taken from the left in Vista and put to the far right! If all softwares still supported Vista, I would still be using that instead of windows 7. I still have Vista dvds. When nothing will support Windows 7 either then some day I will install Vista on some computer. I don't know much but that was a very nicely made os. I wasn't even switching to 7 until few softwares sadly stopped supporting Vista. Somebody on this thread earlier had told me that its WIndows 7 so its pretty secure by itself so I have toned down file shield in the avg free av I'm using. I have had some nightmares with viruses in the past so I just cannot live without an AV and a working firewall now.

Anyway, so about the incessantly persistent problems in my rig that I'm facing. Somehow, after I opened the case the last time, the computer doesn't respond to the small physical restart button and in settings, it only shows me the options of sleep/hibernate/do nothing. So now whenever the computer hangs, I have to remove the power chord that goes in the psu and then start again. However, in the most recent experience, the computer isn't hanging just the "Display Driver Stopped Responding and has Recovered". I am thinking about making another thread about it. It is really annoying but at least the pc isn't just completely hanging for now. Also, I really like thumbnails and vlc didn't provide them all to me and not quick enough either. Also I had been wanting to play 4k videos on my system somehow and vlc failed at it even after applying some tweaks. So I searched for some video players that could somehow give me some playback and came across Divx player on top of a few lists so I downloaded it and tried to play some 4k videos I had got but it wanted some codecs and on its official site, they were paid. I searched for alternatives and one of my favourites k-lite codecs showed up. They were one of the most essential things for me but after I had stopped getting feed from webcam at an earlier time, I was told that it was because of these codecs so I had stopped using them. But now since I don't have a webcam, I installed them. After installing them, I tried to play the 4k videos in Divx player. It didn't even get past the first frame so I uninstalled it right away. Then I tried it in media player classic and it was giving me decent audio but lagging extremely in video playback. Then I tried it in WMP and it gave me almost perfect audio and quite some bit of lag and stutter in the video but It Was Playing! This was More than I expected! I opened the task manager and saw that the cpu was maxing out. So, I think with my graphics card and a higher processor E8500, it could give me decent enough 4K video playback! Would like someone's thoughts on it. I am not some crazy gamer obsessed with frame rates and what not but still would like somebody's opinion on this.

About the headphones I had ordered, sorry to say but they were really bad! Maybe I received bad ones or something or they were just so terrible they were unusable for me idk. Who writes those stupid reviews? Even my old sturdy average headphones sounded MUCH better than these! So I returned them. Got the refund already. Also, after installing the k-lite codecs, I tweaked the audio output settings from its tool and have found that selecting 2.1 channel with 'Boost Center' gives the best results! I am going to stay with my current philips headphones for now. They have been amazing!

I think I am going to get an E8500 processor. I like to browse with a lot of tabs and it really pushes the processor. I even thought about overclocking this current E2200 but it seemed quite complicated and the settings wouldn't always make it work optimally so I haven't tried it yet but I have found some softwares that will do it for me like intel extreme tuning utility so I'll try with them and see if there's a noticeable difference.


----------



## carex (Aug 24, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> Thanks for the reply! The copy paste issue is completely solved and it wasn't about small or big files. I had already checked the hdd with hdsentinel but I used your suggested software to check it again anyway and it didn't show any problems. Enough RAM at least seems to be in place. I have never switched to anything else after windows 7 too. Honestly, I hate that phone/tablet like windows 10 interface. I had even watched various introduction to windows 8/8.1/10 videos at different points of time and it never convinced me to get it. Also, I read and heard that they removed the good old start button and then brought it back but didn't bring back its proper functionality. Windows 10 right now looks like a mac; all in my face and I detest it! I still cannot even stop thinking about the 'change folder view' button that was taken from the left in Vista and put to the far right! If all softwares still supported Vista, I would still be using that instead of windows 7. I still have Vista dvds. When nothing will support Windows 7 either then some day I will install Vista on some computer. I don't know much but that was a very nicely made os. I wasn't even switching to 7 until few softwares sadly stopped supporting Vista. Somebody on this thread earlier had told me that its WIndows 7 so its pretty secure by itself so I have toned down file shield in the avg free av I'm using. I have had some nightmares with viruses in the past so I just cannot live without an AV and a working firewall now.
> 
> Anyway, so about the incessantly persistent problems in my rig that I'm facing. Somehow, after I opened the case the last time, the computer doesn't respond to the small physical restart button and in settings, it only shows me the options of sleep/hibernate/do nothing. So now whenever the computer hangs, I have to remove the power chord that goes in the psu and then start again. However, in the most recent experience, the computer isn't hanging just the "Display Driver Stopped Responding and has Recovered". I am thinking about making another thread about it. It is really annoying but at least the pc isn't just completely hanging for now. Also, I really like thumbnails and vlc didn't provide them all to me and not quick enough either. Also I had been wanting to play 4k videos on my system somehow and vlc failed at it even after applying some tweaks. So I searched for some video players that could somehow give me some playback and came across Divx player on top of a few lists so I downloaded it and tried to play some 4k videos I had got but it wanted some codecs and on its official site, they were paid. I searched for alternatives and one of my favourites k-lite codecs showed up. They were one of the most essential things for me but after I had stopped getting feed from webcam at an earlier time, I was told that it was because of these codecs so I had stopped using them. But now since I don't have a webcam, I installed them. After installing them, I tried to play the 4k videos in Divx player. It didn't even get past the first frame so I uninstalled it right away. Then I tried it in media player classic and it was giving me decent audio but lagging extremely in video playback. Then I tried it in WMP and it gave me almost perfect audio and quite some bit of lag and stutter in the video but It Was Playing! This was More than I expected! I opened the task manager and saw that the cpu was maxing out. So, I think with my graphics card and a higher processor E8500, it could give me decent enough 4K video playback! Would like someone's thoughts on it. I am not some crazy gamer obsessed with frame rates and what not but still would like somebody's opinion on this.
> 
> ...



yea true overclocking older processor doesn't make sense at all as these cost hardly $5 get a quad core if u can
defrag the drive it may help a lil
antivirus as i said i simply hate so u can disable it while watching movies
one more imp note.... check with the old software version as they were lightweight.
things like startup, windows gadgets slow down my personal system.


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 25, 2018)

I don't think a quad core would work on my Gigabyte GA-945GZM-S2 motherboard. It supports Core 2 Extreme at the most. I don't know what core 2 extreme is but I can alternatively buy a Core 2 Quad Q6600 8M Cache 2.40 GHz 1066 MHz FSB OEM Tray instead of Core 2 Duo E8500 Dual-Core Processor 3.16 GHz 6M L2 Cache 1333MHz FSB LGA775 - Tray OEM.

I have overclocked my current E2200. I installed an official motherboard OC software. I have overclocked the FSB to "255"mhz at the moment. It was working well without having to increase voltage up to 263mhz but then I read that these cpus generally  max out at 2.8Ghz so I stopped there. Do I need to increase the voltage at this speed?? I have already done some stability tests in Intel Processor Diagnostic Tool and it passed. I am also monitoring the cpu temperatures with HWMonitor. They are stable and nothing higher than usual. AVG free av was causing problems while installing these oc tools so I uninstalled it. I'm using Avira free now.

I am going to order a processor replacement soon as even the OC 2.8Ghz isn't really good enough so please tell me if my motherboard GA-945GZM-S2 will support Core 2 Quad Q6600 OR NOT?! And please also tell me if I can go on at these speeds of 255 without increasing the voltage of the cpu. Thanks a lot I really await some input.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 25, 2018)

core 2 extreme is the old version of intels modern K chips, it just has an unlocked multiplier. They could come in dual or quad core variants.

Q6600 are great chips because they overclocked very easily, and in all honesty they still hold up quite well for non-gaming tasks.


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks a lot for replying. Sorry if my last comment didn't make much sense. But I read that at the most, my motherboard would support core 2 extreme and somehow, I found Q6600 when I searched for it. So, is that the same as a core 2 extreme?? The one I'm looking at as an alternative to E8500 is a 4 Core Q6600. So, will that one be supported by my motherboard? Or should I just take no chances and go with E8500? I could get E7500 for even cheaper but 6mb cache E8500 would be a more worthy upgrade.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2018)

the extreme chips have an X in the name like the QX9650


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 26, 2018)

gunner09 said:


> I don't think a quad core would work on my Gigabyte GA-945GZM-S2 motherboard. It supports Core 2 Extreme at the most. I don't know what core 2 extreme is but I can alternatively buy a Core 2 Quad Q6600 8M Cache 2.40 GHz 1066 MHz FSB OEM Tray instead of Core 2 Duo E8500 Dual-Core Processor 3.16 GHz 6M L2 Cache 1333MHz FSB LGA775 - Tray OEM.


CPU support list: https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-945GZM-S2-rev-66#support-cpu
depends on Motherboard revision, earlier boards should still support the same with a BIOS update.


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 26, 2018)

Alright! But the one available doesn't have an X just Q6600. I read a lot olmost all of the questions posted at its page and on most questions, the sellers said that it will support any lga775 but when asked about will it work on "945", they said no but when asked if it will run on G45, they said it will! So I am so confused since my motherboard is GA-945GZM-S2. So, would it work or won't? Also, will I have to install windows all over again for it to be able to use all 4 cores?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2018)

check that list for supported models

Q6600 has no X because its not an Xtreme model

no you will not have to reinstall windows


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 26, 2018)

@Caring1 Okay! When I installed a few tools for overclocking, it said that my bios needed an update but I don't think it was able to update it though. When I see in system information, the bios version written there is 'Award Software International Inc. FG, 4/26/2007'. This processor was released in Q1 of 2007 and this bios was released after that so does it have the needed support for it or will I have to update it somehow and how?

@Mussels Okay thanks, understood!


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 26, 2018)

The support list says Q6600 is NOT supported.
Dual core CPU's only, with 1066FSB.
I had a similar 945 board with the same issue, dual cores only.
*READ THE SUPPORT LIST.*
8500 and 7500 are not supported either.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2018)

looks like an E6700 is the best you can get if you stay with that board


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 26, 2018)

What about E5800? Idk but that seems exactly like E8500.

I can't find E6700 anywhere

Okay I get it now. N/A means not supported! WIll try to find some that are but with this already being overclocked, don't know how much difference it would make.

Alright I found E6700 on a shopping site which delivers to me. It says there that its "3.2Ghz 2mb cache" just like on the intel website BUT on the Official Gigabyte site, it says "2.66GHz and 4MB cache". What is this all about? I was almost going to order when I noticed it. Is that just a little mistake on Gigabyte website? Will it still support it?

Omg! So perhaps Pentium E6700 and Core 2 duo E6700 are different!

Okay, so the next option E6600 shows "2.4Ghz 4MB cache" on Intel and Gigabyte sites but it says only 2mb cache on the shopping website. Is that just a typing mistake or are there any other versions of E6600 too??

And will the 1mb to 4mb cache jump be making an enough difference in the performance?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2018)

both websites could have faulty info to be honest, screw ups definitely happen on those smaller details.

E6700/E6600 is the best you can run
E5800 is unsupported
The Pentium chips are lower performance, so you dont want those


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 26, 2018)

Okay, I have only one question left then. Is E6600 going to be a worthy upgrade to E2200? I have put it at stock speeds again since there was choppy playback in even normal files. So should I get one or wait a bit and a whole new rig instead later? I did a search and it showed only a little improvement over E2200


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2018)

i'm seeing reviews showing about 20-30% better


that board is just extremely limiting your options


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 26, 2018)

Okay So what do you suggest? I know I said I don't want it for gaming but, now since I would have to also change my motherboard, I want to be able to play NFS 2015 on it. NFSUG2 is one of my all time favourite games and this one looks like an upgrade to it somewhat like Hot Pursuit was to old Hot Pursuit 2. Should I just call that guy who fixed my computer last time and tell him that I want a motherboard upgrade with a Q6600 processor? He also sells used PCs. If he doesn't have the processor or says its costly, I will order it myself online and would also get some guarantee that way. Q6600 still seems to be really prevalent even though it was released in 07. I really wish this motherboard could support it but anyway, so what do you think??

Also, I sometimes get that 'Display driver has stopped responding and has recovered error' Is that too serious? I don't want to change my gpu too. And my computer stays on 24/7 so any new parts should be able to handle it.


----------



## Mussels (Aug 26, 2018)

NFS 2015s minimum requirements are a 4th gen i3... many years above even a q6600
that driver error is usually a sign of a failing GPU, but it can be caused by a bad PSU or slightly unstable ram too

if you're in this for gaming, you definitely need to save up and jump ahead a few generations


----------



## gunner09 (Aug 26, 2018)

Darn! And a possibly failing gpu too. Out of all the components, I thought at least the gpu was okay, but apparently not. I guess its time to really retire this old system as was suggested before.

Okay; well then I will just start planning on getting a whole new computer in the coming months. Thanks really for helping me(everyone) though it must have been really boring for you about all this now. But at least the main problem has been solved for which the thread was created. I think I will just run everything at stock speeds so nothing breaks till I get new. This thread could be closed now if preferred. Thanks a lot once again to everyone who tried to help


----------

